
Show HN: It's My Second – Mark your moments uniquely and forever - EralpBB
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/its-my-second-get-your-unique/id1013441692
======
EralpBB
We've made an iOS application which allows people to buy themselves a second.
That's right. You can buy yourself your birthsecond, the second you are
marrying, a moment you don't want to forget while travelling etc. and mark it
with a photo.

Nobody else can buy your unique second and everyone will know it is yours.
Every year your photo will be shown on the website and on the application.

I'd love to hear some comments/suggestions :)

~~~
EralpBB
[http://www.itsmysecond.com](http://www.itsmysecond.com)

